# Emerald ash borer



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Little beetle is killing Michigan's ash trees 
http://www.freep.com/news/mich/ash30_20020930.htm

MICHIGAN TREES UNDER ATTACK: Small emerald ash borer causes large-scale damage - Asian beetle is a challenge for scientists 
http://www.freep.com/news/mich/gal30_20020930.htm


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

From what I've heard and read, Michigans Ash trees may become Extinct.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I believe this disease goes well beyong the six counties mentioned. All of the mature ash on my Hillsdale County farm look to be suffering from it.

Too bad. It always seemed like the fraxinus family seemed so hardy. As a positive note, plenty of ash should soon become available to burn. It makes excellent firewood; seasons and splits easily, and good heat value.


----------

